# 25.8mm Ritchey handlebar in a 26mm stem?



## lazyrack

Hi all, sorry if this is a very newbie question, but alas I am a newbie.

I've noticed that there are 3 handlebar sizes, 25.8mm, 26mm and 31.8mm (OS?). My stem and current handlebars are 26mm but I'm looking to buying a different handlebar and would like to know,

Would a 25.8mm handlebar fit OK in a 26mm stem, or do I need a shim?

Thanks.


----------



## cxwrench

25.8 and 26.0 are nominally the same. it's gonna work fine.


----------

